# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟΥ CANDY CTDF1007

## geroget

Καλημερα  εαν ειναι δυνατον χρειαζομαι πλακετα 4103084   απο ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟΥ CANDY CTDF1007
η παρομοια ιδιου σχηματος αλλης χρονολογιας αλλα CANDY 

candy2.JPGcandy 1.JPG

----------


## Panoss

Καλή σου μέρα Κώστα.
1. Πώς ξέρεις ότι φταίει η πλακέτα; Περιέγραψε το πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου να σου πούνε μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο.
2. Αν όντως είναι η πλακέτα το πρόβλημα, φαίνεται απλή (ανέβασε φωτό και από την άλλη πλευρά μήπως έχει τίποτα περίπλοκο) ίσως σε συμφέρει να την πας σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό να στην επισκευάσει (υποθέτω πως δεν ξέρεις να το κάνεις μόνος σου).

----------


## geroget

plaketa.JPGΣε ευχαριστω εχει βραχυκλωσει  το διπλο τυπομενο εαν την αγορασεις αξιζει τα 2/3 στην αξια του πλυντηριου θα ηθελα μεταχειρισμενη 
εαν παρατηρησης  υπαρχει ενα ηλεκ εξαρτημα το αντεκατεστησα  δεν εβρισκα το ιδιο αλλα με replacement το προβλημα αυτων των πλυντηριων ειναι αν εχεις βρεγμενα χερια περνα απο το κομβιον χειριστηριου και διμιουργει αγωγιμοτητες στην πλακετα και καταστρεφει ηλεκ εξαρτηματα μπορει να εχει καψει και τον επεξεργαστη εαν καποιος συναδελφος εχει ασχοληθει δεν εχω προβλημα 





> Καλή σου μέρα Κώστα.
> 1. Πώς ξέρεις ότι φταίει η πλακέτα; Περιέγραψε το πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου να σου πούνε μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο.
> 2. Αν όντως είναι η πλακέτα το πρόβλημα, φαίνεται απλή (ανέβασε φωτό και από την άλλη πλευρά μήπως έχει τίποτα περίπλοκο) ίσως σε συμφέρει να την πας σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό να στην επισκευάσει (υποθέτω πως δεν ξέρεις να το κάνεις μόνος σου).

----------


## Panoss

> διπλο τυπομενο


Τι εννοείς 'διπλό τυπωμένο';

Επίσης, κάποιος της ΄'έχει βάλει χέρι', και μάλιστα στραβό  :Lol: . Στα σημεία που έβαλα σε κόκκινο κύκλο:
plaketa_plyntiriou.jpg

----------


## geroget

Έχει τυπωμένο πάνω και από της 2 πλευρές στον μεγάλο κύκλο που έκανες τα έβγαλα και τα έλεγξα στον μικρό κύκλο δίπλα στο display είναι αυτό που αντικατάστησα γιατί δεν βρήκα στο εμπόριο το ίδιο και συνεργάζεται με το διακόπτη πόρτας μιλά ελευθέρα εγώ έκανα προσπάθεια επισκευής αλλά βαλε βγαλε το τυπωμένο δεν αντέχει θερμοκρασίες κολυτιριου και αποκολλάτε



> Τι εννοείς 'διπλό τυπωμένο';
> 
> Επίσης, κάποιος της ΄'έχει βάλει χέρι', και μάλιστα στραβό . Στα σημεία που έβαλα σε κόκκινο κύκλο:
> plaketa_plyntiriou.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Κώστα, μήπως με το 'τυπωμένο' εννοείς 'ολοκληρωμένο' (ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα, ic, integrated circuit);

----------


## geroget

εννοω το PCB Printed circuit board



> Κώστα, μήπως με το 'τυπωμένο' εννοείς 'ολοκληρωμένο' (ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα, ic, integrated circuit);

----------


## p270

μαλλον λεει για τυπωμενο διπλης οψης

----------


## geroget

Καλησπερα εχει κανεις τετοια πλακετα ?

----------


## dimigar

Αυτή η πλακέτα κοστίζει περί τα 110 ευρώ. Είχα κι εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...highlight=1007  και μου τη επιδιόρθωσε ένας φίλος τεχνικός κοντά στο Σύνταγμα. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι θα σου στείλω πμ. με τη διεύθυνσή του..

----------

geroget (21-12-16)

----------


## geroget

> Αυτή η πλακέτα κοστίζει περί τα 110 ευρώ. Είχα κι εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...highlight=1007  και μου τη επιδιόρθωσε ένας φίλος τεχνικός κοντά στο Σύνταγμα. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι θα σου στείλω πμ. με τη διεύθυνσή του..


Καλημερα περιμενω σε Ευχαριστω

Επισης το ιδιο  μου εκανε και εμενα αλλαξα τον διακοπτη  αλλα τα ιδια μετα εντοπισα  το εξαρτημα με τα τρια ποδαρακια ( φωτο μικρος κυκλος)που συνεργαζοταν και να δινει εντολη στο ολοκληρωμενο οτι η πορτα ειναι κλειστη

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι φίλε μου. Αυτό το εξάρτημα είναι πιθανότατα triac και *παίρνει* εντολή από τον επεξεργαστή για να τροφοδοτήσει κάποιο μικρό εξάρτημα του πλυντηρίου που δουλεύει με 230VAC όπως π.χ. η/οι ηλεκτροβαλβίδα/ες εισόδου νερού, η αντλία εξαγωγής, κ.ά. Δεν *δίνει* κανένα σήμα στον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## geroget

Καλημερα

----------


## geroget

> Όχι φίλε μου. Αυτό το εξάρτημα είναι πιθανότατα triac και *παίρνει* εντολή από τον επεξεργαστή για να τροφοδοτήσει κάποιο μικρό εξάρτημα του πλυντηρίου που δουλεύει με 230VAC όπως π.χ. η/οι ηλεκτροβαλβίδα/ες εισόδου νερού, η αντλία εξαγωγής, κ.ά. Δεν *δίνει* κανένα σήμα στον επεξεργαστή.


Καλημερα
 θελω να κανω την τελευταια προσπαθεια πριν πεταξω το πλυντηριο δεν συμφαιρει να αγορασεις καινουργιο ειναι περιπου στην μιση αξια του διαστημικου πλυντηριου 
Η βλαβη προηλθε με βρεγμενα χερια περασε νερο απο το κομβιο προγραματος και διμιουργησε αγωγιμοτητα στο πολυβυσμα του διακοπτη πορτας και εβγαζε σφαλμα απο εκει εδινε με δεν θυμαμαι σαν διπλο darlicton trans η διπλο triac παντως ειναι διπλο σε 1 περιβλυμα
Επισης να σε ρωτησω στον διακοπτη παει 220 V πως θα δωση εντολη στο επεξεργαστη οτι η πορτα εκλεισε θα δωσει 220 στο τσιπακι   ??  ο επεξεργαστης μη ξεχνας εχει inputs  outputs
πως γνωριζεις οτι ειναι triac τοτε εαν γνωριζεις εαν θελεις στειλε μου το σχεδιο της πλακετας
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## FILMAN

Τί γράφει πάνω του;

----------


## geroget

> Τί γράφει πάνω του;


Πρεπει να ειναι αυτο https://www.scribd.com/document/1412...bt-12-600v-pdf

https://www.scribd.com/document/1422...df1006-16s-pdf

----------


## Panoss

Άρα...τι είναι;

----------


## geroget

> Άρα...τι είναι;


το εξαρτημα αυτο που βλεπεις στο μικρο κυκλο  το ειχα κανει αντικατασταση  απο αυτο που φοραγε απο την μανα του δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ηταν  τωρα αν καποιος εχει ιδια πλακετα  το ιδιο εξαρτημα εχει ας μου πη
το part nr του εξαρτηματος της μανας του το εχω χασει

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ λέω ότι εκεί πιθανότατα είχε triac σαν τα άλλα που έχει δεξιότερα...

----------


## FILMAN

> δεν θυμαμαι σαν διπλο darlicton trans η διπλο triac παντως ειναι διπλο σε 1 περιβλυμα


Καλά εδώ πάμε απλά με βάση τη φαντασία... Διπλό triac με 3 πόδια. Έχεις δει ποτέ και πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο; Και darlington γιατί να είχε, επειδή η είσοδος του επεξεργαστή τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα;



> Επισης να σε ρωτησω στον διακοπτη παει 220 V πως θα δωση εντολη στο επεξεργαστη οτι η πορτα εκλεισε θα δωσει 220 στο τσιπακι ?? ο επεξεργαστης μη ξεχνας εχει inputs outputs


Πολύ απλά θα μπορούσε να έχει *2 ... 3 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ* για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο (ίσως και ακόμα μια δίοδο), και φυσικά *σε καμία περίπτωση ΔΕΝ θα είχε triac για το σκοπό αυτόν, διότι πολύ απλά το triac δεν ελέγχεται με 220VAC ούτε στην είσοδο του επεξεργαστή έχει εναλλασσόμενο.* Επειδή ένα εξάρτημα δεν έχουμε ιδέα πώς δουλεύει, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να κάνει όλα όσα φανταζόμαστε.



> πως γνωριζεις οτι ειναι triac τοτε εαν γνωριζεις εαν θελεις στειλε μου το σχεδιο της πλακετας


Το σχέδιο φυσικά και δεν το έχω, απλά προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ένα ρημάδι μυαλό, όσο μου έχει μείνει ακόμα, αντί να προχωράω με βάση τη φαντασία μου και μόνο.

----------


## geroget

> Καλά εδώ πάμε απλά με βάση τη φαντασία... Διπλό triac με 3 πόδια. Έχεις δει ποτέ και πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο; Και darlington γιατί να είχε, επειδή η είσοδος του επεξεργαστή τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα;
> Πολύ απλά θα μπορούσε να έχει *2 ... 3 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ* για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο (ίσως και ακόμα μια δίοδο), και φυσικά *σε καμία περίπτωση ΔΕΝ θα είχε triac για το σκοπό αυτόν, διότι πολύ απλά το triac δεν ελέγχεται με 220VAC ούτε στην είσοδο του επεξεργαστή έχει εναλλασσόμενο.* Επειδή ένα εξάρτημα δεν έχουμε ιδέα πώς δουλεύει, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να κάνει όλα όσα φανταζόμαστε.
> Το σχέδιο φυσικά και δεν το έχω, απλά προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ένα ρημάδι μυαλό, όσο μου έχει μείνει ακόμα, αντί να προχωράω με βάση τη φαντασία μου και μόνο.


Επαναλαμβανω το πλυντηριο  προσπαθησα να το επισκευασω πριν 1 χρονο  διαβασε ολλα τα ανωτερω και θα καταλαβεις  σας αναφερα οτι απο το βυσμα πορτας παει σε αυτο το εξαρτημα  και νομιζα οτι  ηταν αυτο γιατι αλλαξα διακοπτη επισκευασα την αγωγιμοτητα στην πλακετα  κατω απο το βυσμα  και εξακολουθουσε να βγαζει σφαλμα στην ενδειξη

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί δεν σου αρέσει η πιο ρεαλιστική περίπτωση το triac αυτό να έδινε εντολή από τον επεξεργαστή στην πόρτα ώστε αυτή να κλειδώσει (η πόρτα κλειδώνει μέσω θέρμανσης από μια μικρή αντίσταση που δουλεύει με 220V), αλλά έχεις αποφασίσει με το ζόρι ότι μέσω του triac αυτού (πράγμα που δεν γίνεται βέβαια) διάβαζε ο επεξεργαστής αν η πόρτα ήταν κλειδωμένη ή όχι;

----------


## geroget

> Και γιατί δεν σου αρέσει η πιο ρεαλιστική περίπτωση το triac αυτό να έδινε εντολή από τον επεξεργαστή στην πόρτα ώστε αυτή να κλειδώσει (η πόρτα κλειδώνει μέσω θέρμανσης από μια μικρή αντίσταση που δουλεύει με 220V), αλλά έχεις αποφασίσει με το ζόρι ότι μέσω του triac αυτού (πράγμα που δεν γίνεται βέβαια) διάβαζε ο επεξεργαστής αν η πόρτα ήταν κλειδωμένη ή όχι;


Αγαπητε θα τα πουμε αυριο 
Σε Ευχαριστω

----------


## spaceoddity

έχω πλακέτα από Candy G04-106-16S (του 2007 μοντέλο εξάκιλο). Αν σου κάνει με χαρά να στη στείλω, το πλυντήριο πάει για φούντο (θα γράψω σχετικά σε άλλη ανάρτηση).

----------


## geroget

> έχω πλακέτα από Candy G04-106-16S (του 2007 μοντέλο εξάκιλο). Αν σου κάνει με χαρά να στη στείλω, το πλυντήριο πάει για φούντο (θα γράψω σχετικά σε άλλη ανάρτηση).


Καλησπερα μηπως εχεις ακομη την πλακετα 
Ευχαριστω

----------

